
Ask HN: What's an engaging, interesting framework/tool/topic to learn? - Liquix
Good morning HN! I am searching for new topcis which are both fun to learn about and have practical applications. Current areas of i interested are x86 ASM, graphics programming, low-level optimization&#x2F;unerstanding, physics, databases, and creating web applications.<p>What language&#x2F;framework&#x2F;tool&#x2F;process&#x2F;idea have you learned that really grabbed your attention and made you excited for its real world applications? Thanks!
======
ThatHNGuy
C++, computer vision, machine learning, CUDA

------
Skipper210
Python programming language. Data Analytics is king in the business (and
apparently political) world.

